# Disque dur externe en lecture seule



## fab21000 (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis tout nouveau sur mac (quelques jours seulement) et je rencontre un petit soucis...
Mon disque dur externe est en "lecture seule" (alors que sur PC il n'y est pas). Résultat, je ne peux ni modifier, ni rajouter des documents dessus.
J'ai bien été dans "utilitaires de disque / réparation d'autorisation" mais je n'ai pas la main pour changer le partage de mon disque dur externe.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée pour corriger mon problème ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Ton problème est simplement que ton disque est au format NTFS or mac osX ne sait que lire ce format pas y écrire dessus. Deux solutions:
- Formater ton DD externe au format HFS+ ( mais après windows sera à son tour bloqué )
- Utiliser un logiciel te permettant d'écrire sur un disque NTFS ... Voir du coté de Paragorn pour mac

Soluce 3 si tu n'utilise pas de fichiers plus gros que 4Go formater ton DD externe en FAT32 (MS-DOS) comme cela ton disque que ce soit sous win ou mac os x tu as la lecture et l'écriture comme avec une clé usb


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Le premier réflexe à avoir avant de lancer un nouveau sujet, c'est de faire une recherche pour voir s'il n'a pas déjà été traité.

Ton problème vient très certainnement du fait que ton disque est au format NTFS, le format propriétaire de Microsoft qui est utilisé sous Windows, et que le Mac ne supporte par défaut qu'en lecture.

Différentes solutions ont été données sur le forum pour y remédier, avec leurs avantages et inconvénients respectifs.


_EDIT: grillé... _

_NB: formater le disque en HFS+ et installer Paragon NTFS ne sont pas les seules solutions. Fais une petite recherche sur le forum._


----------



## fab21000 (10 Avril 2011)

Merci à vous pour vos réponses.
Comme j'ai environ 300 Go de données sur mon disque dur, je n'ai pas envie de formater le DD.
Je vais essayer les propositions données par lepetitpiero et les conseils des autres forums donnés par Pascal....
Merci à vous et bonne soirée...


----------

